# Does polymer clay shrink when baked?



## Polarys425

I'm abut to embark to making a couple pens blank from clay and was wondering if this stuff shrinks any when baked.....

TIA

Kevin


----------



## Russianwolf

yes, but only slightly. I think one of the PC gurus on the site said something along the lines of 1-2% once.


----------



## CaptG

I have made a bunch of the pc pens and shrinkage is not noticeable.  Darth Toni will read this and be able to give better specifics.


----------



## Toni

I never even consider the shrinkage when I use Polymer Clay if there is any I dont even notice it. 

If you need any help feel free to contact me.


----------



## BigguyZ

I've never noticed shrinkage either.  However, I don't bake the clay.  I've found that boiling the clay in water is easier and has far less of a chance for discoloring the clay than baking does.


----------



## Toni

BigguyZ said:


> I've never noticed shrinkage either.  However, I don't bake the clay.  I've found that boiling the clay in water is easier and has far less of a chance for discoloring the clay than baking does.



Seriously??? I have NEVER tried that.. Explain if you dont mind.


----------



## BigguyZ

I've mentioned it once or twice before, but I read it on a website a while ago.  Basically, the idea is to put the blanks so they're fully submerged in water.  I use a plastic throw-away Glad container.  Then nuke on high.  As long as the water doesn't boil off and expose the raw PC, the temp will NEVER go above 100C (boiling).  It's enough to polymerize the clay, but not enough to burn it.

Right out of the water it's crumbly, so you have to let it dry.  But once they dry out  they become much harder.  I haven't done extensive testing, but in my limited experience it seems that the boiled PC is harder than the baked PC, but it's more brittle.  

I've done this using solid blanks as well as wrapped tubes, with no problems either way.  And unlike baking- where I've destroyed a fair amount of $$ worth of PC- it's dummy proof as long as you keep the blanks submerged in water.


----------



## Toni

I remember you mentioning it, BUT I didnt know for sure if you have actually been doing it.  I will have to try it one of these days!!


----------



## gwisher

I just recently made a PC pen and had an issue with it separating from the tube once on the lathe.  My question is do you glue the PC to the tube prior to baking or do nothing?


----------



## Toni

You really cant glue the pc to the tube before baking the clay is soft.  It doesnt always happen with the tubes if it does just ca it back onto the tube. At least that is what I have done and others that it has happened to


----------



## gwisher

Thanks Toni!  That has been the process I have been doing and I wasn't sure if I was doing something wrong.  I hope one day to get my cane pens to look anything close to yours!  You do some amazing work!!!



Toni said:


> You really cant glue the pc to the tube before baking the clay is soft. It doesnt always happen with the tubes if it does just ca it back onto the tube. At least that is what I have done and others that it has happened to


----------



## Drstrangefart

gwisher said:


> Thanks Toni! That has been the process I have been doing and I wasn't sure if I was doing something wrong. I hope one day to get my cane pens to look anything close to yours! You do some amazing work!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Toni said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really cant glue the pc to the tube before baking the clay is soft. It doesnt always happen with the tubes if it does just ca it back onto the tube. At least that is what I have done and others that it has happened to
Click to expand...

 
Try thick CA, and run some into the hole on the end you won't be jamming the tube into. That way there's something there when you get to that part of the blank. I had problems with the thick CA not making it all the way to the end of the blank because it all stayed on the end I jammed the tube in. Not so much anymore.


----------

